# A747-2 Alde Heating trip



## WillanDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Summer is well and truly OVER here (Aberdeenshire)

I decided to air our 2003 A747 for a day or two before going away on Friday, using the Alde heating in 3Kw mode. All seemed fine but on going back to the van yesterday morning, it seemed a little cool to say the least. Neither was the water very hot - almost as if it was on the 1Kw setting on a cold day. The pump is running properly, the thermostat appears to function correctly and there were no indications of air pockets when used on gas (all the radiators get hot).

I checked everything I could and all fuses/consumer unit CBs, etc were intact.

I then turned OFF the 'isolator' switch fitted just above and behind the boiler unit, in the hope that something might reset. I thought I heard a faint audible 'click' so I turned it back on again and tried to get some heat from the system.
Hey presto, it worked  ................ but tripped again overnight  Same procedure set it working again.

I have to say that up until now the system has worked extremely well, keeping everything as warm as toast, living in it through the very cold (Scottish) winter of 2009/10.
I've got the instruction manual from Alde but can't see much to help in it.
Anyone else had this senario?
Will


----------



## osbam (May 17, 2006)

If you have the digital control panel, there are diagnostics available. There are two temperature sensors on the boiler, one of which may have gone faulty. You may want to change both; they are accessible from the top hatch.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You say that the pump is running properly but can you be certain of that?

My pump (the original one fitted from new) started to run at a lower speed than normal and my heating was not so good. Then, occasionally it would stop but would start again if I switched off then on again.

I read somewhere (probably on here) that the new circulating pumps were a beefed up version of the old ones and I bought one. Now everything is fine.

A quick way to check which pump you have is to measure the motor diameter. If it is about 30 mm, it is the old type. The new motor is about 40 mm diameter.

If your pump was not working properly, that could cause the boiler to trip out on 'overheat'. As I wildcamp, mine was always on gas and it is probably no coincidence that I had to renew the gas ignition set.

I have a pdf of the Alde parts with price list. If you pm me, I will email it to you if you do not have one.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Our boiler on our 2004 748 never heats the hot water up to temp in one go, and cuts out for about 5 mins and then starts up again ok. If we drain the system down when left during the winter we seem to get loads of air in the boiler when refilling and takes several heat ups on gas or electric to get it to run without spitting out of the taps.

There is a temp setting next to the reset button try turning it down by an eigth/quarter of a turn. We have also found that when the gas is running low but still able to cook ok the boiler will fire up and cut out after about 10 seconds and makes a few strange noises.

Hope you get it sorted.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan


----------



## WillanDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the hints and tips. A few things to try there.
Ours is the basic control system with no time switch, etc, so I'd guess there won't be a diagnostic system on that.
'747' - pm on the way 
teensvan - steve and ann Long time no speak! Still dragging that poor old 748 around?   We made it to the Sahara on that first foray. Getting VERY itchy feet again
Will


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Can you post the model on here ie compact3000.
kev


----------



## WillanDi (Jun 8, 2009)

kandsservices said:


> Can you post the model on here ie compact3000.
> kev


Yes, 3000. Don't see anything that says 'compact', though..........
Will


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi WillanDi.

Yes still in the 748 and doing well. We are off to spain in 3 weeks time for the winter. We had 14 weeks in Germany this summer and loved it. We shall be going back again next year.

steve & ann


----------



## WillanDi (Jun 8, 2009)

A quick update:
First: thanks to everyone who sent me information and the manuals to download. They are good and clear stuff.
Second: We are back home after a great family get-together ..................... and the perishing thing never did it again!! All the fault finding produced no results, either. Pah!
All I can do is see if it does it again and try and pinpoint the fault when it exists.
Will


----------



## WillanDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Another update.
Well, it performed perfectly, even over our Christmas break in the snow.............. until last week when it felt cold again.
When I checked, the pump had stopped AND the electric heating tripped again. :roll: :roll: 
I think I'll take osbam's advice and replace the two little temperature sensors.
The pump motor was stuffed and the bearing at the bottom of the unit, just above the impeller well worn. 
Alde quoted me £110+ for a new unit and blithely told me that they only expected them to last five years, sometimes less.
Having access to a lathe, I've decided to make a new bearing, as it's a fairly simple nylon bush and I've fitted the larger motor with the speed controller advertised here.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-assorte..._Supplies_ET&hash=item43aeefc500#ht_720wt_948
It took a small modification to the mounting plate in the form of two holes to line up with the motor's own mounting screws, plus the acquisition of two more 2.5mm screws. I adjusted the speed to sound about the same as the old unit and it works well on gas.
Has anyone else tried to modify the circulation system in a way that doesn't involve 240 volt domestic pumps and inverters?
Will


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I had the same problem with our 747-2 alde heat setting; tripping out on the 3KW option.

Having spoken to Alde UK it was suggested that there was insufficient supply from our mains hook-up to feed the 3KW setting, hence it tripped out.

This may be worth considering as to where you are plugging your mains supply in from; I would think that the 3KW setting certainly would not work on any campsite supply.

The suggested option on electric is 2KW and the most efficient and quickest for heating the van up is on gas.

Hope this may help.


----------



## WillanDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the response, Imbiber
The hook-up was from my garage at home and that is taken from the ring main, so no problems with the load available. I know it will easily take that load on the circuit.
The trip on the mains supply unit isn't popping, it appears to be internal. Is that what Alde suggested to you?
Will


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi Will,

It's a couple of years since I spoke to them on the phone, however, the impression I got when I spoke to them was that the 3KW electric option was perhaps an overkill on their part and was to be discouraged. 

Consequently, having experienced the problem I did, and taking on board their comments, I only ever went to the 2KW setting and use gas preferably for speed.

Even now on our new van I only ever go to 2KW electric setting.

Also, I'm not sure on your van, but on our 2006 747-2 there was a remote thermostat, just to the left as you enter the habitation door. 

We had to have this disconnected as it kept tripping the Alde thermostat that was on the wardrobe next to the rear bed; just something else to perhaps consider?


----------

